# USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapter. What works? [pfSense]



## FiZiX (Oct 2, 2009)

I've looked at the HCL for FreeBSD 7.0 and see many USB ethernet adapters listed. However, I've learned that you can't always trust the HCL (I already bought a PCMCIA card from the list that didn't work). Can anybody recommend to me a USB 2.0 Ethernet adapter that definitely works well with 7.0 and that I can find cheaply online?


----------



## rob34 (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been using a usb300m from Linksys/Cisco with no problems on 7.2/amd64.


----------



## FiZiX (Oct 4, 2009)

rob34 said:
			
		

> I've been using a usb300m from Linksys/Cisco with no problems on 7.2/amd64.



That's a possibility. Any idea if it will work on 7.0? I need to use it with pfSense and its based on 7.0.


----------



## rob34 (Oct 6, 2009)

FiZiX said:
			
		

> That's a possibility. Any idea if it will work on 7.0? I need to use it with pfSense and its based on 7.0.



It uses the axe driver.  I'm not sure if that driver changed from 7.0 to 7.2.


----------

